# Now my own mother has turned against me....



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

My mother has just told me that im taking advantage of my family....treating everyone like a$$holes...and wants me to move out....
All because i wont talk to her about my relationship problems....my mother did exactly what my ex wife did to me to my dad.....kicked him out and moved another guy in straight away....i dont talk to her about any of this because im sick of talking about it, i just want to move on already. when i am at home i either sit at my computer or talk on the phone or have my daughter over watching movies or going out....

i talk to my brothers and sister but not very much....and she is saying that they are all too afraid to talk to me....i used to snap at them during the first 2 months of this separation simply because they would ask the most stupid questions, like "why did ur wife do this to u" or "are u seeing daughter today"....and every other question under the sun..

i have stopped snapping but have told them all i dont want to talk about it. and now because im being quiet im being told im an a$$hole.....

My mother has asked me to move out....i currently only have casual work for 3 weeks and a "HOPEFUL" full time employment that i find out in 2 days....but i dont have ANYWHERE else to go in this state.....the only place i would be able to go is another state away from my daughter....

now i have no f^%$ing clue what to do? as if having my marriage breakdown wasnt bad enough, no job and struggling to see my daughter....now my own mother is turning against me....i have to bite my tongue every time she mentions my ex because if i told her how i felt about my ex and about what she did to my dad it would absolute destroy her.

im also having a massivly hard time getting my ex out of my head.....now this is just pushing my anxiety and worries out the window even more...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

o joy...now its sent me backwards....i just text the ex again....looking for support and got none like i expected just a "everything will turn out fine, just think of your daughter"
Easy for u to f%^ing say u #$#@%$#@%.......u get my daughter 24/7 the house the car the furniture the new man...what do i get? how is it all gonna be fine?


----------



## alicewonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

I have been where you are with feelings. Cant change anything or see any future. There is light at the end of the tunnel. Focus on yourself inner peace and happiness and acceptance. It has taken me a while however now that I feel calmer and acceting of my circumstances my kids are liking me better. With positive feelings I honestly beleive that things will fall into place even though everything seems dark the light is coming.


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Gilgamesh....

Take it one day at a time. Don't think about yesterday....dont worry about tomorrow.....focus on TODAY!! While your situation is different from mine...one thing that we do have in common is that every single day is different. Heck....every single second is different....it is such a rollercoaster of emotions and I know all of us here want off....it's just a matter of finding out how to gracefully get off of the ride without jumping! We can do it. I don't know you personally....but you can do it. YOU can survive and you will. Just focus on one thing for today....YOU!!! Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Some people don't deserve to be parents.


----------



## MICHAEL84 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am in the same situation except I have never been married but in an 8 year relationship that was off and on. I wanted to have a happy family and have done everything that would make anybody happy. We have never had a happy family because my daughters mother is stuck on her family. Her brothers and mother which her mother has so many excuses and has never been there for her. My daughters mother cheated on me because I gave up towards her with all of the fighting and arguing. My life has been a living hell. My mother doesn't listen to my problems and she takes up for my daughters mother no matter what I'm going through. All my mother does is brainwash my daughters mother into hating my grandmother because my mother hates her own mother. She tells me that all of my problems are coming from my grandmother and that she is brainwashing me and my every thought. It doesn't matter what I say or do out of my own anger because my mother and now daughters mother have it stuck in their heads that I am getting all of my answers and thoughts from my grandmother which I don't even bring any of the problems up to her. They are both jumping me and now my daughters mother is calling her mother and telling her a bunch of bull**** about me and how bad of a person I am. I have tried to be the good guy but am now tired of it all. I don't want to commit suicide but it looks like that is my only decision. I think it is stupid but that is all I have left in me. I have not worked for 6+ years due to a brain injury from getting jumped and hit with a gun. My sleeping pattern is so ****ed up and I am just hearing too much bull**** from my own mother and my daughters mother. It is making me psycho. They keep telling me stuff like they know what I am doing but they have no idea about ****. Its almost like they are in some sort of cult or something. They keep egging me on every chance they get. I don't know what to do. I love my daughter with all of my heart and would hate to leave her but I fight with her mother about letting me see her. I don't know what to do. Can someone please help me? Before I flip out really bad.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

MICHAEL84 said:


> I am in the same situation except I have never been married but in an 8 year relationship that was off and on. I wanted to have a happy family and have done everything that would make anybody happy. We have never had a happy family because my daughters mother is stuck on her family. Her brothers and mother which her mother has so many excuses and has never been there for her. My daughters mother cheated on me because I gave up towards her with all of the fighting and arguing. My life has been a living hell. My mother doesn't listen to my problems and she takes up for my daughters mother no matter what I'm going through. All my mother does is brainwash my daughters mother into hating my grandmother because my mother hates her own mother. She tells me that all of my problems are coming from my grandmother and that she is brainwashing me and my every thought. It doesn't matter what I say or do out of my own anger because my mother and now daughters mother have it stuck in their heads that I am getting all of my answers and thoughts from my grandmother which I don't even bring any of the problems up to her. They are both jumping me and now my daughters mother is calling her mother and telling her a bunch of bull**** about me and how bad of a person I am. I have tried to be the good guy but am now tired of it all. I don't want to commit suicide but it looks like that is my only decision. I think it is stupid but that is all I have left in me. I have not worked for 6+ years due to a brain injury from getting jumped and hit with a gun. My sleeping pattern is so ****ed up and I am just hearing too much bull**** from my own mother and my daughters mother. It is making me psycho. They keep telling me stuff like they know what I am doing but they have no idea about ****. Its almost like they are in some sort of cult or something. They keep egging me on every chance they get. I don't know what to do. I love my daughter with all of my heart and would hate to leave her but I fight with her mother about letting me see her. I don't know what to do. Can someone please help me? Before I flip out really bad.



_w...t...f!_


----------



## MICHAEL84 (Feb 7, 2013)

stella moon said:


> _w...t...f!_



wtf what?


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Is the mothers mother a daughter of another mother whose brother was adopted? That could explain the mother lode of mess from these other mothers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICHAEL84 (Feb 7, 2013)

No its my own mother and my babies mother(my ex) and my babies mothers mother


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

HIS mother.

His ex (his babies momma)

His exMIL (his babies mommas momma)


----------



## MICHAEL84 (Feb 7, 2013)

UpnOver knows what I am talking about. You have to know how to read in order to understand something. I guess some people do not have babies mothers or daughters mothers/sons mothers. Try reading it another 8 times and maybe you won't be confused.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Did your other mothers grandmother teach you to be mean like that? Maybe all those mothers have a point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

MICHAEL84 said:


> UpnOver knows what I am talking about. You have to know how to read in order to understand something. I guess some people do not have babies mothers or daughters mothers/sons mothers. Try reading it another 8 times and maybe you won't be confused.


To be fair.

The way you explained sounds more like a riddle then an explanation.

Would be much easier to understand if you address them as "ex, stbxw", "mother" and "MIL, exMIL".

Don't know all your story and it's unfortunate that you haven't been able to work due to your condition.

But what I can tell you without even knowing your entire story is this (as you asked for help).

Your focus is entirely on everyone else but yourself, this will get you know where.

It doesn't matter what anyone says, you allow the words to hurt you.

Not them.

As for suicidal thoughts.

Take a gander at staystrong's thread, http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/67170-cant-let-go-got-bad-case-one-itis-2.html#post1430548

Find what I told him.

It applies to you as well.


----------



## MICHAEL84 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thoreau said:


> Did your other mothers grandmother teach you to be mean like that? Maybe all those mothers have a point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I originally was replying to the top post about the guy that had a similar story to mine. I wasn't asking for help but thought that I'd let him know that I am in the same boat as him. I am sorry if you guys read my story and had a hard time understanding it. I do not get the smart ass replies to my comment or to my story. You remind me of why I am here in the first place and seem like you like to make smart ass comments rather then to help or give real advice.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I can read, but reading your post was just painful. Too difficult to follow.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Brother, no one is trying to be a smart ass, just stating facts, your post is difficult to understand - period. That's all.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

The man isn't a natural born writer.

We get it.

Don't think 20 replies on pointing such a thing out will be beneficial to anyone.

Especially when there isn't much attached to it in regards to advice on how to make such writing easier to understand so he can be helped.


----------



## MICHAEL84 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not here to write a book. I tried to explain what was going on with me which was exactly what was happening to the guy on the very top post, except I have never been married. I didn't have time to type my story properly due to being very upset yesterday.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

You were asking for help. Read the last line of your post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICHAEL84 (Feb 7, 2013)

See what I mean. Are you a teacher? Instead of trying to give me advice you are correcting everything that I say or what I don't say. What I meant to say was I wasn't asking for help from smart ass people that go around correcting people.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

MICHAEL84 said:


> See what I mean. Are you a teacher? Instead of trying to give me advice you are correcting everything that I say or what I don't say. What I meant to say was I wasn't asking for help from smart ass people that go around correcting people.


Hey, sweetie.

Sorry you're here.

Why don't you start your own thread, so you can write out your whole story?

There are some great people, here, who will give you some unbiased, helpful advice.

*hugs* 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

